# 2 new snakes



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

The guy at the store said ones a female and ones a male, they look great and i have already handled them







.They are valm and eat about 12 crickets every 3 days and once full grown will eat a small pinkie.I will be picking them up either tommarow or the next day.I will be putting them in my empty 20 gallon,is this big enough. i would take pics of the snakes and the tank but i bont no how to post them from my digital. Please give me info on this awesome specimen.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Heres a pic of what the ones im getting look like


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

Don't handle them except for cage cleaning or similar, they don't deal with it too well. They also seem to need UV lights like many lizards. Provide lots of branches and foliage, real or artificial, for climbing.

-PK


----------



## mr.PIMP4969 (Jun 2, 2004)

hey brad i saw thoes at tongs today when i stopped by and they look cool good luck


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

thanx dan im gana pick them up today after school


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

turns out when i got to the store to pick them up they said one had died over night...So i said im not going to by just one and to get another ASAP.I am pissed off cause i really wanted those snakes..Hopefully they will get me another so i can finally buy them i might just buy that one though.It also turns out that they are called Rough Green Snakes not common due to the research i did on the type.


----------

